# should you inform employer if you are having ICSI/IVF??



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

hi all im new to this site and and currently waiting for my validation appointment at the hospital as i've been on the waiting list for ICSI, does anyone know how long it takes from this appointment till u can start treatment?

i haven't told my employer that i will be having any treatment and i work nights i know there is going to be times when the treatment will get in the way of my job and im not sure whats the best thing to do...i'm not sure if i could work in the night with being up most of the day for hospital appointments,but i can't see that my work would be very supportive if i told them the truth and feel like they could try and push me out of my job and holidays are hard to book off for dates you want, would it be possible to be signed off by doc on sick during a time when you need it?

also i don't want everyone to know about it in work and i have family working there and i havent told them anything about going for ivf as i just feel like i dont want them to act any different with me 

does anyone have any advise on how they managed work around ivf and any advise on what i can expect from it? they told me they would use clomid while doing icsi but also said they would only transfer one embryo because of new ivf rules to reduce twins has this happened to anyone else? 


sorry for the long post 
thanks for any advise xx


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya Faith.  

I know how u feel I have just 4 IUIs and 1 IVF tx (all BFN) but I too wasnt sure whether to tell my employers as I didnt want everyone knowing my business as I think its very private.  When i had my IUI I decided to tell my boss at the time cos I thought maybe she would be more understanding cos I found the drugs give me terrible mood swings and I could cry at the drop of a hat.  She was absolutely terrible to me, moaning everytime I had an appointment etc.  I was talking to the nurse about it and as I was having tx on NHS she said that she had to allow me to go to the app.  When i said this to my horrible ex-boss she seemed to leave me alone.  But when I had my last IVF I told my new boss (who is a man) and  he was brillant about it told me to take as much time as I need, it really takes the pressure off when u have an boss who is understanding. 

Where u having tx I had tx at LWC and I had initial app with Consultant and then started tx on next cycle.  I think it really depends on where u are having it and if its NHS etc.

I was also told about only having 1 put back because of my age etc and if it didnt work the first time they would put two back next time.  As it happen I only had one good egg to go back but if i'm honest I think I would have pushed and pushed to have two put back on my first go if I was in the position to.

How long ur been on the list?  Have u had tx before?

Em


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Faith I never told anyone about my IVF as I didnt want anyone to know about it at all. I felt that work could be a place that was forced not to think about tx, which helped me a lot. I did tell my boss that I had a minor gynae issue that would require a few apts and checkups. He left it at that and was happy that I did my work around it. I am sure that you could get a sick paper for around the time for collection and transfer. As the dates are not set until you are ready you may want the sick paper to give you the chance to be flexible and not having to explain yourself to anyone if you need time off. Try not to worry too much about it and it will work out in the end


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi faith. Think I've seen you over on the ivf wales thread.

I work for my employer for 4 years before my first iui and was open and honest from the start and to start with they were great yet as time past it started to become a problem and I took annual leave and days off for appointments etc in hindsight I wouldn't tell again

Once your tx starts the scans shouldn't take long and you could ask for an early scan so could go for scan then straight home to bed. Clinic will give u a sick note from egg collection and most gps willl also do this and write down something like gynae proceeder.

I would never tell an employer again that's for sure


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the reply to everyone,got my treatment plan starting in july so prob won't tell them unless i have to

does anyone know how long it takes for treatment to start after you have had the treatment plan? just had an appointment to give more bloods and gotta go back for a scan before the treatment 

wishing you all the best x


----------



## newbie131 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,

Re timings - this is something I really wanted to know too! I think the time up to when you start treatment will vary depending on all the blood tests you and your partner have to have. Also, there are different protocols you could be on. 

I'm currently on the long protocol. This started on Day 21 (21 days after the start of my period). I've been taking Supracur every day to switch my ovaries off, which takes 2-3 weeks (three weeks in my case). You have a period towards the end of this time then have a scan to check your womb lining is thin, and start the stimulation drugs for about 2 weeks. I'm starting these tomorrow so I don't know how I'll respond. After about 2 weeks on them (with 2-3 scans to check how the follicles are growing) you take another drug about 36 hours before the egg collection. I think it's about 2-5 days from egg collection to having the embryos put back. 

This is my first go so that's all I know at the moment! Hope it helps.

I haven't told my employer what's going on; I've said I've had a hospital appointment when I've had scans and booked a week off for the week of the egg collection.


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

i got my treatment plan next month so dont know how long it will be before treatment...also i work nights so its hard to make an excuse of having to be somewhere and not tell the truth i'm just gunna see how it goes
best of luck to u all xx


----------

